
Sunetra Gupta: Covid-19 is on the way out - timmytokyo
https://unherd.com/2020/05/oxford-doubles-down-sunetra-gupta-interview/
======
nocoder
Slightly off topic - I have not heard of this website, what is the general
sense in the community about the quality of the content here? It looked
interesting but I am always skeptical of trying new places because a lot of
times they are just fronts for certain ideologies and tend to spin the content
to suit them. And there is only so much time one has to critically evaluate
everything and sift through the nonsense, this is the main reason I have
stopped following news.

~~~
jhayward
They are fairly reputable, I believe formed by a group of former GOP "never
Trump" types who are trying to regain a semblance of reasonable exposition of
conservative (or contrarian) views without engaging in the .. words fail me
here .. that passes for conservative sites today.

So I would expect them to be reasonable, but perhaps not without a specific
point of view that may bias the selection of topics and writers.

~~~
nocoder
Thanks. I am actually fine with a specific point of view as long as it is
spelled out. I understand that people have different value systems leading to
different outlooks on topics and in most things there is no one right answer,
what I dislike are the ones which are sly.

------
lbeltrame
While I think the view is a little too optimistic, I think some interesting
points are raised, in particular to the virus finding ways to pockets of
vulnerable people.

I believe that's why we saw all those deaths in Bergamo, Italy, because the
virus arrived first in hospitals (where people staying there aren't, by
definition, healthy) and then in nursing care homes.

Sadly I don't think there's much data on this, also due to the different
responses by different countries.

------
poormystic
Surely someone better qualified than me can make some pertinent remark? It all
makes sense to me but what about an epidemiologist's opinion?

